# New Mantle



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Cut this from a dead standing oak. Dressed up the fire place a lot!!! There was surprisingly little time involved. It was easy to do. My wife finally agreed that having a saw mill is a good idea :laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Way to go!!! 
Now that's very cool !!!! Got any pics of the top? 
And what's the finish? 
Keep em coming


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Will have to get pics of the top. It has the nice quarter cut rays that look like spider webs. Still gotta do some trim where the new mantle doesn't fit the side trim the same way the old one did. We used amber shellac for finish. I love that stuff. It gets used on almost everything I make, as a sanding sealer or as a finish. Dries fast, is easy to apply, seals well, and stays on. It doesn't hold up well against chemical cleaners but does just fine with a damp cloth or Pledge.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice! Would also like to see the top.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

What are the dimensions? Thickness and depth. Thanks, Gary


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry yall. Been in WI deer hunting. The mantle is 3" thick, ranges from about 6"-13" wide with a wavy & knotty live edge front.


----------

